# Hearth Craft "Franklin" worth anything?



## turkeburgr (Nov 22, 2016)

So I posted about this stove a while back and I'm going to get rid of it.  What I was curious about though is whether this is something I can sell?  If so, what would the going rate for something like this be.  From what you guys mentioned, its pretty inefficient and unsafe.  Should I even bother or just scrap it?


----------



## begreen (Nov 22, 2016)

$100-150?


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 22, 2016)

Backyard fireplace?


----------



## turkeburgr (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for the response.  I already have a backyard fire pit so don't need it for that.   I am just looking to unload it and didn't want to give it away if it was worth something


----------

